# Pearland / Manvel Area Church?



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

We are relocating to Pearland/Manvel area in August. I figure this would be a good location to ask for recommendations for a new Church home. We have been going to a contemporary Baptist church. We are hoping to find a contemporary style music worship with a healthy mix of traditional mixed in. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

new hope off 288 yall will love it there great pastor


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

dbarham said:


> new hope off 288 yall will love it there great pastor


X2 new hope is GREAT


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

X 3 on New Hope. Tim Liston is awesome!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Try southway 288&btwy 8. Just come as you are.


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

newhopechurch.tv


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Calvary Chapel on 528. The Word line by line. No fluff


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

2nd Baptist Church - Pearland campus
If it is like the other campuses it has a traditional and a contemporary service and lots of activities.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*New Harvest*

...218 under and through 288 overpass to New Harvest. Look up my veterinarian friend Doc Davis. Good music, too. CF?


----------



## Low Tide (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pearland Vineyard*

Let me welcome you to the area. The vineyard sounds like it may fit your needs. We like it do to the small size.


----------

